# Looking for a build sheet / window sticker



## CMiller95 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi guys - new to the BMW forum, but not new to auto forums. I am looking at a 2014 BMW 328i series being sold by an individual. She is the second owner and not able to provide all of the options on the car. I am trying to find a build sheet or window sticker for the car so I can confirm and research the options on it. I have done some online research and found a couple sites, but I have not been able to get any of them to work for some reason. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## todde90 (Nov 28, 2009)

Try this site





Free BMW VIN Decoder : ///M Decoder


BMW VIN decoder will check your BMW VIN and show you full vehicle specification



www.mdecoder.com




Enter the VIN to show the options built. Only works once or maybe twice a day. I believe BMW started restricting access to their database several months ago, and these Options by VIN sites are affected.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

some luck here.. Free BMW VIN Decoder : ///M Decoder


nvrmnd. same as above


----------

